# Don't think a club is for me



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2013)

Having retired early at 61 and taken up cycling again after about 20 years away, it would be nice to cycle with a group but looked at local group and all rides are at least 50 miles
They sound too serious yet I could do with naybe 20 - 40 mile rides

I live in Staines


----------



## martint235 (22 Jul 2013)

Where are you? There may be some CC people nearby.

I don't like clubs either although I've only actually tried one, it was a traumatising experience. How a group of people can make such an enjoyable pastime so horrible escapes me.


----------



## sheddy (22 Jul 2013)

http://www.fortypluscc.co.uk/ ?


----------



## gavroche (22 Jul 2013)

I tried a club once and did not like it. I must say though that all the lads were friendly and helpful but I felt like I had to keep up with them and ride at their own speed ( which was faster than mine).
So riding solo I will carry on to do. I like my own company when I ride anyway as I don't feel under pressure then. Occasionally, I ride with some friends and enjoy it.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

The CTC will have rides more suited to what you are looking for.


----------



## avalon (22 Jul 2013)

I think the whole purpose of some clubs is to drop the new guy. If he persists long enough he can become one of them and do the same to the next potential member. Not always the same for the new girl. Then there are plenty of volunteers willing to take up the rear.


----------



## Ben M (22 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The CTC will have rides more suited to what you are looking for.


 
I was going to suggest just this, this is how my mum (similar vintage to you) got into group cycling.


----------



## Kies (22 Jul 2013)

I regularly cycle through staines. P.M me your mobile and I will ping you next time I'm heading your way (weekends usually)


----------



## compo (22 Jul 2013)

I joined a club. It was very much for leisure riders and I thought it would suit me. It had a "further and faster" section but they were too fast for me so I stayed with the slower group. However it turned out they rode a short distance, spent a hour in the pub then rode a short distance back. I only went out with them a few times then decided not to bother any more. I do 99% of my cycling on my own and I guess I am just used to it so can't be bothered looking at alternative groups.


----------



## avalon (22 Jul 2013)

compo said:


> I joined a club. It was very much for leisure riders and I thought it would suit me. It had a "further and faster" section but they were too fast for me so I stayed with the slower group. However it turned out they rode a short distance, spent a hour in the pub then rode a short distance back. I only went out with them a few times then decided not to bother any more. I do 99% of my cycling on my own and I guess I am just used to it so can't be bothered looking at alternative groups.


 That sounds great. Where do I find a club like that?


----------



## martint235 (22 Jul 2013)

There's always the Sunday London Ride if you come up to town or you could risk it and go out with @Davywalnuts


----------



## cyclewick (22 Jul 2013)

From what I have heard, alot of cycling groups split at a certain point, there is the group that races off and keeps up a fast pace, and a group which just socialise and stick together, riding at the slowest members pace.. which i was surprised with once you are at the back you can draft behind the people in front of you which prevents you dropping off


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2013)

If you want a different type of ride in a club then just organise one, you will always get others turn up for it. Most clubs are crying out for people to help with ride out's etc.

Ask what you can do for your club, not what they can do for you.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jul 2013)

As Groucho Marx once said" I wouldn't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member".


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2013)

Cycleops said:


> As Groucho Marx once said" I wouldn't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member".


 
hey that's one of my lines


----------



## Davidc (22 Jul 2013)

Use Google or Yahoo to help, local authorities have cycling officers who'll know if there's a suitable group/ club, and there's a list of affiliated clubs on the CTC website


----------



## derrick (22 Jul 2013)

I think our club is great, we have two rides every Sunday morning, the fast group goes out at 8-45 am and the slower group leave at 9-00 am, there is a bit of competitiveness in both groups but we always regroup at a junction.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (22 Jul 2013)

Yeah I am in the ride alone camp...clubs just don't do it for me...I dislike riding in a big group and and just happier and mor ein control out there on my own. I like deciding where I go, don't need anyone else to tell me....Im more of a leader than a follower I guess. I joined for the social interaction but that never really happened...mostly because I just feel better riding alone...catch 22.

Anyway..Cycle Chat is my Club.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2013)

I fall a bit between CTC groups could reach Woking by train, if I cycled I would not want to cycle so far


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2013)

Got put off at the weekend by being engulfed on a blind bend by a cycle club. How one of us didn't get killed i will never know. To be fair they all said a cheery hello as they swamped me !!!!!


----------



## yello (23 Jul 2013)

Would Uxbridge be too far for you stonechat? The club there (and I thought they were the Wheelers??) do shorter Sunday rides.

http://www.uxbridgeloiterersctc.org.uk/ULrideslist.html


----------



## Kies (23 Jul 2013)

Uxbridge looks a good bet for me. I will contact them.


----------



## e-rider (23 Jul 2013)

gavroche said:


> I tried a club once and did not like it. I must say though that all the lads were friendly and helpful but I felt like I had to keep up with them and ride at their own speed ( which was faster than mine).
> So riding solo I will carry on to do. I like my own company when I ride anyway as I don't feel under pressure then. Occasionally, I ride with some friends and enjoy it.


all clubs are different but generally the 'ride' you decide to join has a set pace - if you happen to be slower than that then you will not enjoy yourself, however this isn't the fault of the club. Some clubs organise rides 'at the pace of the slowest rider' but these are very unpopular as 98% of the riders end up riding much slower than they want waiting for the other 2%.
The art of enjoying club rides is to find a group that rides at your pace - simple as that really.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2013)

yello said:


> Would Uxbridge be too far for you stonechat? The club there (and I thought they were the Wheelers??) do shorter Sunday rides.
> 
> http://www.uxbridgeloiterersctc.org.uk/ULrideslist.html


I have had the honour of accompanying the Uxbridge Loiterers. As fine a bunch as one can imagine. Not fast and very friendly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jul 2013)

Start your own?


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I have had the honour of accompanying the Uxbridge Loiterers..


 
Were they ever called the Wheelers? Is that another club? Or am I just getting confused.

Many moons ago, I rode with a few of them (at least I think I did!) and a most enjoyable day out it was.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Jul 2013)

I'm always thinking about joining the local club. You only have to turn up at the meeting point to join the club run, but I always feel a bit awkward about approaching a bunch of strangers and saying 'Err...hi' so I end up making excuses and going out on my own instead.

I'll have to try it soon though, as I'm hoping to get into time-trialling.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jul 2013)

e-rider said:


> all clubs are different but generally the 'ride' you decide to join has a set pace - if you happen to be slower than that then you will not enjoy yourself, however this isn't the fault of the club. Some clubs organise rides 'at the pace of the slowest rider' but these are very unpopular as 98% of the riders end up riding much slower than they want waiting for the other 2%.
> The art of enjoying club rides is to find a group that rides at your pace - simple as that really.


most CTC rides are conducted at the pace of the slowest. And they're far from unpopular.

The thing about clubs is this - they're social institutions. Some are founded in common endeavour, and some are founded in an appreciation of the countryside. Some are more about a day (or a night) on wheels. 

Some cyclists find accommodation with others difficult. I would say that, as a group of people cyclists are no better at socialising than any other group. If you don't fancy joining a club, then don't, but I'm always a bit puzzled by people who say 'well, I'd go along, but I don't know if it's going to be any good'. Just go along, and if you have a good time think about going again, and if you don't have a good time, then don't bother.


----------



## e-rider (24 Jul 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> most CTC rides are conducted at the pace of the slowest. And they're far from unpopular.


 
well if everyone there likes to average 13mph then I guess there wont be a problem with this approach - the CTC is a special case though.


----------



## Silver Fox (25 Jul 2013)

avalon said:


> I think the whole purpose of some clubs is to drop the new guy


 
I once joined a mtb club like that. The hardcore of racing snake mountain goats at the front were clearly inconsiderate when it came to the less capable riders. At the regroup point when the slowest caught up, no time was allowed for them to have a breather before the group moved off again.

Although the club has since changed for the better, I ride for pleasure and the social side of things, not to be beasted by a group of ego tripping dudes overdosing on testosterone. I'd rather ride on my own or with a small group of mates than be part of a club with people like that.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jul 2013)

The only time I went out with a club it wasn't so much the "drop the new guy" approach that bothered me. It was a combination of the blatant disregard for other road users (swearing at road users who didn't cede their rightful priority to the group) and also the fact that the aim seemed to be how fast can we go at the expense of actually talking to each other. I can't say that everyone in the club I went with was obnoxious but it was roughly 75/25 in favour.


----------



## e-rider (26 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> I'm not sure whether you're being sarky or not, but most people do like an average touring pace in a touring club like the CTC; the clue's in the name. Not everyone wants to charge about seeing who they can overtake and who's the fastest.


I was being serious - as I said the key to happy 'club' riding is finding a group that rides at your preferred pace whatever pace that might be. When a group claims that it will ride at the pace of the slowest rider, this concept generally only works with a low pace group such as a touring club. In faster groups this idea doesn't work well at all, so it's a case of finding the correct speed group.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jul 2013)

well, there are people in the Fridays capable of breaking the hour for a 25, and they don't seem to mind tootling along at 11 mph.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> The only time I went out with a club it wasn't so much the "drop the new guy" approach that bothered me......


eh?


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Jul 2013)

So, another thread about people who had a bad experience or 2 due to choosing an inappropriate club to ride with tarring club riding on the whole with the same brush.

If you choose the right club for you, then the experience can be extremely rewarding.

When I joined my current club, I used to get blown out the back on club runs (~17 mph average), but they would wait or someone would pace me back (only got left once, on a chaingang, and that is what happens), they encouraged me and helped me and now 1 year on I am much faster and doing pretty well in time trials (Sub-22 min 10 mile TT's and sub 58 min 25 mile TT's), beating some the clubs long time time triallists.

The message is:
A) Find a club that has a philosophy that suits you (there will more than likely be one)
B) Stick with it!


----------



## redcard (26 Jul 2013)

I come across plenty of rude and arrogant middle-aged men travelling up and down the cycle path with little regard for anyone else. So let's not pretend that those who choose to ride slowly are somehow guardians of all that is good.


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2013)

It seems to me that step one is an honest self assessment of your aims and desires. And then a realistic appraisal of what any given club offers. The latter maybe done in a simple exchange of emails or a phone call.

I remember when I joined my local FFCT club here (FFCT = CCT), I was asked by several club members if I wouldn't rather be in the FFC affiliated racing club. They were basing that entirely on my age (I was late 40s and retired folk join the FFCT). Thing is, I didn't want to race. I can ride quickly but it's not why I ride, and I'm happier to ride at the slower pace of my FFCT club (despite it sometimes being frustrating in honesty) than at the quicker pace of the sports club. Admittedly though, I'd had experiences in the UK and so was better equipped to make the 'which club' decision.

Remember too that you don't have to ride in a club at all. Nor do all of your riding with them. It's perhaps more sociable to ride with others but those solo rides are equally rewarding, for other reasons.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jul 2013)

I may or may not be misssing something
I have almost never ridden with anyone else
Even in my youth it was unusual
MOst of the clubs are not near to me
The nearest I have found is the CTC group which sometime starts rides from Woking, I would prtobably go by train otherwise wpi;d have used 1/2 my energy before I started


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2013)

Every club I have ever had dealings with has many sections and rides each week, you just have to dig a bit deeper to find like minded people.


----------



## StuartG (29 Jul 2013)

Your Local Bike Shop should have the low down on nearby clubs - they will be amongst their best customers.

It helps if you have a good idea of your capabilities on speed, distance & attitude (fun/sport/masochism). Group riding should enhance all three. An LBS can be a great matchmaker.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I may or may not be misssing something
> I have almost never ridden with anyone else
> Even in my youth it was unusual
> MOst of the clubs are not near to me
> The nearest I have found is the CTC group which sometime starts rides from Woking, I would prtobably go by train otherwise wpi;d have used 1/2 my energy before I started


 
I can think of one very good mixed club that meets in Staines or very near too, also another one only about 5 miles away, again very mixed. Both these clubs have a very good history going back a long time.

Now you may be a total loner who enjoys your own company, nothing wrong with that, however if you ever feel it would make life a little nicer or you fancy some company, just google cycling clubs near Staines.

Personally I find it hard to dislike something before trying it, whilst also understanding others may well not feel the same.

Enjoy your cycling however, where ever and with who ever I guess is the best way.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jul 2013)

Looked at the club in Staines and the runs are too long for me


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2013)

Have you tried asking them about a shorter slower ride, or as the oldies in our club call it the wrinkly ride. Most clubs have many rides that are not advertised but are just held amongst like minded cyclists. I know for a fact and from personal experience that both clubs near you do have members who ride on slower shorter rides.

Sorry I should have asked what length of ride were you looking for.


----------



## Chris Norton (29 Jul 2013)

Just because they are not "club" rides does not mean there are no other opputunities to go out with other members. Go on a couple of rides, hook up with those who look really uninterested in zipping along and ask if anyone fancies a ride of about "X". Chances are you will find a few.


----------



## Berties (29 Jul 2013)

surely the definition of a club is a collection of like minded individuals,even though i ride with local clubs timing is always a issue,i tend to ride when time allows,early morning mid afternoon,
some riders local to me have set up a social ride, starts in a main group and then divides up to speed and ability 13 and 16+ mph averages,every sunday morning 50 km and wednesday nights,its backed by one of the local pubs,many of us meet some times during the week for more rides,no pressure,no name no fees just new friends riding,great mix of girls and boys,some of us are club riders as well 
just a idea start your own group


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Jul 2013)

I have often looked up local clubs on the net but none seem to fit my needs ,i feel like i'm between a rock and a hard place.

I've just turned sixty but i don't want to be stereotyped and join what people call "the wrinkly club" and saunter along at a slow speed and stop at the pub for an hour but neither do i want to join a club on fast and furious rides and being the person getting dropped.

I have nothing against cycling clubs but for the time being it's solo rides for me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2013)

Not sure what's worse , 60 and you are called a wrinkly or at most of my local clubs 45 and your in a veterans class.

Makes me chuckle as there are some really seriously fit cyclists near me and most of them are retired.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2013)

TSC, you are missing what many of us are trying to write, in other words there are clubs within clubs for want of a better description.

Now some of our wrinklies average 18mph when out for a ride, whilst others only 14mph, either way I bet a crisp £5 you would or could with a little effort on your part find a club near you with rides to suit you. If you really wanted to, that is.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not sure what's worse , 60 and you are called a wrinkly or at most of my local clubs 45 and your in a veterans class.
> 
> Makes me chuckle as there are some really seriously fit cyclists near me and most of them are retired.


 

At 40 you are classed as a veteran in competition.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2013)

Just a thought I have belonged to my current 150+ member club for over 25 years and still do not know of all the weekly rides other members do, so looking at a web site is unlikely to give you very much information.


----------



## yello (30 Jul 2013)

I don't like the colour of my local club's jerseys. Some things are beyond compromise


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2013)

Wrinklies in our club was a name made up by the more mature folk themselves, us younger members just think they are cyclist and a lot of them fast ones who enjoy a potter as well as a race.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jul 2013)

screenman said:


> Just a thought I have belonged to my current 150+ member club for over 25 years and still do not know of all the weekly rides other members do, so looking at a web site is unlikely to give you very much information.


 

I agree, my club has 350+ members, I have met about 50 of them, see about 20 on at least a semi-regular basis (i.e. at races) and am friends with maybe 4-5. There are 2-3 official club rides per week of varying abilities etc and if those don't suit, there are many unofficial rides, organised between small groups of people to their own ends. Add to that the friend making opportunity being in a club affords you, you can simply find some people of your own persuasion and organise your own jolly.

Think about what you can put into a club, not just about what you can get from it. No official rides for people like you, well you can be assured there are a few people who want what you want amongst the ranks, so put up a ride, people will come.

You are unlikely to find a group where everyone is focussed on what you are, unless you join some sort of trade team or "invite only" racing club where you will only get in if you aspire to what they aspire too and can ride to the ability they deem suitable, or you have won enough to give them confidence you will keep on winning, wearing their jersey.


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Jul 2013)

Our main Sunday club runs usually consist of five groups, the easiest being circa 35 miles at 11/12mph and the hardest 70+ miles at 18/19mph with the others somewhere in between, plus there are faster chain gangs and other social rides at other times. I'm sure we're not unique.


----------



## Irishrich (3 Aug 2013)

I am finding it impossible to join a club so wouldn't know about the issues faced once I actually join a club. I've emailed the contacts on various local cc sites, facebooked members and even tried to find members at a recent sportive without success. Not a response in over a month. It really beggars belief that someone who is eager to join a cc can't get through the door so to speak. I'm a relatively fit 32 yr old guy with a decent road bike, ready to take part in a few rides per week but can't even get a response!!


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

Have you picked up the phone if there's a number?


----------



## Irishrich (3 Aug 2013)

Absolutely no numbers on any site, it's like you either know someone to ask for an invite or bugger off. I emailed the secretaries of 3 clubs I wanted to join and no one has responded yet. One group on facebook told me to fill in their application form but it asked for 2 people to recommend you from within the club. I don't even know anyone in the club so it's a catch 22 situation. !! Think I'm going to continue on my solo rides for a while


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Aug 2013)

Irishrich said:


> One group on facebook told me to fill in their application form but it asked for 2 people to recommend you from within the club. I don't even know anyone in the club so it's a catch 22 situation.


That sounds more like a race team than a standard club, where are you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Dave Davenport said:


> That sounds more like a race team than a standard club, where are you?


 

Sounds a bit apron wearing and all that stuff


----------



## Irishrich (4 Aug 2013)

I'm in the centre of Northern Ireland, and it's what I've come across in the past few weeks when trying to join a cycling club. My friend is a journalist for a local paper and he told me he had a difficult time trying to get local clubs to put articles in the paper about recent races or to attract new members. They just want to get on with their own thing without being too much in the limelight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Irishrich said:


> I'm in the centre of Northern Ireland, and it's what I've come across in the past few weeks when trying to join a cycling club. My friend is a journalist for a local paper and he told me he had a difficult time trying to get local clubs to put articles in the paper about recent races or to attract new members. They just want to get on with their own thing without being too much in the limelight.


 

Come to the mainland there's loads of clubs here.


----------



## Chris Norton (4 Aug 2013)

Cannot believe that clubs don't want new members. Seems bloody odd to me.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Having retired early at 61 and taken up cycling again after about 20 years away, it would be nice to cycle with a group but looked at local group and all rides are at least 50 miles
> They sound too serious yet I could do with naybe 20 - 40 mile rides
> 
> I live in Staines



I just came across this while googling, might be something http://www.fortypluscc.co.uk/


----------



## Stonechat (4 Aug 2013)

Would be good Vickster if they were nearer to me


----------



## sheddy (4 Aug 2013)

start your own with help form CChat and http://www.meetup.com

oops - didn't realise that site required a subscription to run a club


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Would be good Vickster if they were nearer to me


Could you ride, train or drive to Marlow? On a weds morning?

http://www.southbuckscycling.org.uk/thames/index.html


----------



## Stonechat (5 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Could you ride, train or drive to Marlow? On a weds morning?
> 
> http://www.southbuckscycling.org.uk/thames/index.html


 
THanks for the suggestion - at that time of day I'd need three changes and it seems too much - If I cycled, I would turn back home once I got to marlow

For CTC there are some rides from Woking which is a little easier for train ride

Thanks for the mention of meetups - there are two slightly active groups there - with luck someone may plan another ride

I have found some skyrides I could do
Think my fitness could improve a bit too, not done much during the hot weather.
Just got a Cateye Velo wireless computer so at least I know what speed I am doing

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2013)

I am guessing you don't have a car that you can transport the car in. You do seem to be in a bit of a CTC wilderness, maybe it's time to get involved and set up a group  There is a Staines cycle club but they seem more hardcore

Skyrides are good fun and very leisurely


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2013)

There is a Hounslow cycling club that meets at Staines bridge, or is that one too close.

Here is a list of the rides they do, most are reasonable shortish.

http://www.hounslowanddistrictwheelers.co.uk/club-runs/


----------



## Stonechat (9 Aug 2013)

Yes I thought they were a bit too serious. I have done a skyride now, will continue, like this


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I thought they were a bit too serious. I have done a skyride now, will continue, like this


 
How do you mean?


----------



## Stonechat (10 Aug 2013)

I will do whatever I think, slowly build up my fitness
I don't see myself doinng 50 mile + club runs every week - too much for me


----------



## yello (10 Aug 2013)

Irishrich said:


> One group on facebook told me to fill in their application form but it *asked for 2 people to recommend you* from within the club.


 
Is that usual practice for some clubs??? I don't think I'd _want_ to belong to such a club!


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2013)

Ever tried joining a golf club? it is a damn site harder to get into a decent one than it is a cycling club.

I am sure some of you are correct, a club is not for you. But please do not put others off by writing opinions without first experiencing them.


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I will do whatever I think, slowly build up my fitness
> I don't see myself doinng 50 mile + club runs every week - too much for me


 
So what you might be saying is club runs are not for you, or at least the very limited amount of one's you have found out about.

There is way more to belonging to a cycling club than just the weekend ride out's, I think you may have missed that point.


----------



## yello (10 Aug 2013)

screenman said:


> But please do not put others off by writing opinions without first experiencing them.


 
What is it that is said about opinions? 

I think it easier for readers to be aware of that than it is to realistically expect people to give only experienced based opinions


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2013)

yello said:


> Is that usual practice for some clubs??? I don't think I'd _want_ to belong to such a club!


 

The one I used to belong to, yes.

Bloody ridiculous IMO.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2013)

The idea is set way back in history, I doubt any clubs now will enforce the rule. Besides that, if they did how hard would it be to go along to a couple of rides or help out at a few events to get yourself known.

I take it you all know the historic reason so I will not insult your intelligence by writing it up.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Aug 2013)

screenman said:


> The idea is set way back in history, *I doubt any clubs now will enforce the rule.* Besides that, if they did how hard would it be to go along to a couple of rides or help out at a few events to get yourself known.
> 
> I take it you all know the historic reason so I will not insult your intelligence by writing it up.


 

Believe me they do.

I was chatting to the club sec. on my 2nd or 3rd ride. When I asked quite innocently something along the lines of "I'd like to join now as I've been out a couple of times and it seems good", the response was along the lines of "well, that's if WE allow you to join".

If you didn't get a secondee sig you couldn't join. More so, [your membership request] had to be ratified at a club meeting.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Aug 2013)

400bhp said:


> The one I used to belong to, yes.
> 
> Bloody ridiculous IMO.


 

Which club? Some proper racing clubs that are more like "teams" do still operate like that, or where you have to supply your palmares to be considered for entry. Not sure how strict they are though, suppose it varies. I am sure that there is some cliquey stuff goes on, but I don't really bother myself with it.

Pretty much anyone can join our club, no-one is denied membership, however the club doesn't necessarily cater for all members/cyclists, the membership need to take responsibility for them selves and if there is a gap, people need to plug it, not rely on the stalwarts to do it.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2013)

I like the fact that it can help to keep the local nutters out.


----------



## spooks (11 Aug 2013)

Dave Davenport said:


> Our main Sunday club runs usually consist of five groups, the easiest being circa 35 miles at 11/12mph and the hardest 70+ miles at 18/19mph with the others somewhere in between, plus there are faster chain gangs and other social rides at other times. I'm sure we're not unique.


 
Sorry to jump in on this thread but which club is that Dave? Is it Sotonia? I'm in Southampton and looking to join a club. I'm a bit nervous that I'll be rather out of place as a 27 year old female but that's probably just in my head.


----------



## Chris Norton (11 Aug 2013)

Our new "society" (no longer a club thanks British Cycling) is currently designing new jerseys in black, blue and pink so that they signify how inclusive we are. Nearly all of the female riders can whoop me in a sprint without even breaking sweat. Join, enjoy and kick butt when you can.


----------



## Mattonsea (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Sorry to jump in on this thread but which club is that Dave? Is it Sotonia? I'm in Southampton and looking to join a club. I'm a bit nervous that I'll be rather out of place as a 27 year old female but that's probably just in my head.


 Hi I'm about to join New Forest cc, bit nervous like you but have been reassured by the club sectary that I will be looked after!! gulp


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2013)

Can you people who are nervous do 10 miles at 10mph average, if so then there will likely be somebody else in the club doing the same ride each week.

Remember everyone, clubs need givers as well as takers.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Aug 2013)

Well I can do that easily, but the local club sound much more serious than that


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2013)

I know it may look that way to an outsider, but you will find many members do not even own bikes. Do not be put off by what you see, there is loads going on behind the Sunday rides.

Our club have rides going out 7 days a week, some will only have 2 riders on them most of these will not be for the racers but for the club cyclist, which happen to be run at a very leisurely pace.

Next time I am down that way ( usually stay at the Thames Lodge Hotel) I will bring a bike and invite you out for a ride.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Aug 2013)

Quite frankly, I think that you are just making excuses, to yourself and others. This thread is now 5 pages long, full of encouragement and advice, including comments from those on the "inside" and you are no further forward. Maybe a club is not for you, maybe it is. Making excuses won't help you find out. Go and engage!


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Quite frankly, I think that you are just making excuses, to yourself and others. This thread is now 5 pages long, full of encouragement and advice, including comments from those on the "inside" and you are no further forward. Maybe a club is not for you, maybe it is. Making excuses won't help you find out. Go and engage!


 
This deserves more than just a like, it is a brilliant post.


----------



## Leodis (19 Aug 2013)

screenman said:


> This deserves more than just a like, it is a brilliant post.


 

Rub yourself on him then.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2013)

Interested by this thread as I often meet people who want to join a club but are nervous of it and looking from the outside are unsure if it, club riding, is for them. I'm always encouraging people to do so and it's not surprising the majority just want a ride not to scalp every rider in sight. My club certainly recognise this.

I've been in three clubs, the first met too far away but the rides were glorious. The second I found myself stuck between the A and B groups. Couldn't stay with the A but faster than the B and the B group, which was largely composed off life long friends, would stop at least twice if not three times on a ride. 

My current club, Chorley CC, was only formed two years ago. There are 3-4 official rides, Sunday run, often two different groups, a Tuesday fast run and a Thursday hilly ride. Only been on the Tuesday once so far and got slaughtered!!! I wasn't the only one though and we just made up our own little group to go at 20 instead of 24! Thursday hilly ride is organised for experienced riders to train a little and the newbies to gain experience, all climb at their own pace and meet at the top. 

Most rides are A or B group but there are at 2-3 C groups a month and Intro rides monthly on a Saturday. Most of the Sunday rides are between 14-16 over 55-65 miles. Those who wish can TT or hill climb. On top of this there are loads of individual rides organised through Facebook. A typical post last night was:

"Anyone fancy an early ride tomorrow? Got to be back by 11 so earlyish start. Meet at 8"

I am not good at meeting strangers, I'm 59 and just enjoy riding. My advice to potential newbies would be:

1. Understand you have to make an effort to join and when you first join. The club should also be welcoming. 

2. Chat to people, ask open questions and just listen to begin with. 

3. Start with a ride which seems a little below you're own ability if possible. Appreciate that in a group the perhaps 14 you manage alone will easily become 16 average and 19-20 at times. 

4. Suss out the group that suits you best, I think it should be the one that takes you just out of the comfort zone.

5. Remember the enjoyment is for all. Most rides will wait for the slowest but appreciate you have a responsibility to the group. If after a couple of rides its clear you picked the wrong group try another. 

6. Avoid rides you know are beyond you or be prepared to be dropped. If you know you can't keep the pace it's better not to start that particular ride. 

Club cycling is great fun and can teach one a great deal but it's like everything in life it takes a bit of effort. My wife was in and out if various tennis clubs till she settled in one that suited her - same thing, different sport

Go for it, clubs are good!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2013)

Getting dropped is not that bad either, people make a right fuss about it. You ride on your own when you aren't out with the club, so what is all that bad about riding home on your own if you get dropped? If you get a bit lost, so what, road signs are there for a reason! I have been blown out the back of a chaingang before, I wasn't the 1st to go and I wasn't the last, I have also fallen off the back of group rides at times too, it was a learning experience and I can probably sit in comfortably in the fastest of club rides now (although stuff like chaingangs with surges really does me in), but that would never have come about had I not put myself out there and got smashed to bits by the fast guys in the early days.


----------



## StuartG (23 Aug 2013)

I think I've said this before - but the best advice is probably to be found at your LBS. Many are run by true cycle nuts. They service people from the local clubs and may ride with some of them. They can suggest your best 'fit' and suggest how and who you may approach in that club, whether you need wear a helmet or not, whether to pack sandwiches or an energy drink.

I'm a member of two very different clubs (though both match my 12mph/20kmh cruising speed). They now provide a worryingly large percentage of my friends and acquaintances ...


----------



## Dave Davenport (27 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Sorry to jump in on this thread but which club is that Dave? Is it Sotonia? I'm in Southampton and looking to join a club. I'm a bit nervous that I'll be rather out of place as a 27 year old female but that's probably just in my head.


 
Yes it is Sotonia, we have quite a few female members these days and there are even women only rides. Sorry I didn't reply before, been touring in Spain.


----------



## sgl5gjr (20 Sep 2014)

There isnt a club in our town but some riders are in the club at the next town 6 miles away.........so....with the need for more Social cycling and all abilities...... I got a group together where we weekly ride out on a Thursday evening plus any other chance we can..... we keep a decent pace for the slowest in the group and end up at McDonalds or a pub for a chat and drink before splitting off to our own homes to finish.... Works for us


----------



## antnee (29 Dec 2014)

From what I've just read over the few pages It seems that I'm not alone in not finding people that ride at my speed which is between 13mph (winter) and 15mph (Summer) it seems, fancy mudgards making that much difference! So I have tried to ride with one group last summer and I felt though they were all about 20 or 30 years younger than I did have to work quite hard to keep up And so have gone back to riding on my own so can go at what ever speed I want and as far as I want to be it 35 or 65 miles.
I just can't see the point of struggling to keep an average of say 17mph ( just to get to a certian tea/cafe stop) if your not going to see any of the surroundings! plus spent 40 years dashing around the country seeing nothing but the job when I got there! I will stay one my own I have cycled with some people along the way and enjoyed it but most of them were not local plus once you start having a certian day you feel you've got to go out and be forced to enjoy it it becomes a chore! But then I am a grumpy and so I'm constantly being told by these tele sales people a very *rude old man*!


----------



## derrick (29 Dec 2014)

You could put yourself forward as a ride leader, then every one rides at your pace, i lead a lot of rides and i never get dropped But joking aside the clubs i have ridden with were both looking for ride leaders i don't know how other clubs get on. But i have found riding with clubs you get to form your little groups and we quite often go for rides without the rest of the club. Think we are lucky down London way there are plenty of clubs to choose from, Good luck which ever way you go.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2014)

Well a year or more on from starting this thread, my average speeds have gone up. I have joined one or two group rides
What I find is that I can just keep up on the flat. On hills I fall back a bit not too much, but on the steepest hills I do fall back more and on a series of hills I do not have enough time I feel pressured

I need rides at 15-16 mph that are maybe slower in the tougher terrain
I would like to ride with some people, there is one ride I can join, though it is on a Saturday and not a Sunday so not ideal

Yes I do get slower in winter - it is not mudguards (don't have them), just the cold and extra clothing.
Given another year if my speed comes up a little maybe I might find joining rides a little easier
I have seen that some clubs have slower rides, but as far as I can see not round here


----------



## Nicola10 (30 Dec 2014)

I enquired about joining a club about 6 miles from where I live, the fastest I can ride is 15mph, I was quickly put off when the replied that I need to be able to do 20mph to keep up on their rides, I asked if they had a beginners group but they said no, so decided it wasn't for me, was a bit gutted as I really don't like going out on longish rides on my own, gets a bit boring


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2014)

Nicola10 said:


> I enquired about joining a club about 6 miles from where I live, the fastest I can ride is 15mph, I was quickly put off when the replied that I need to be able to do 20mph to keep up on their rides, I asked if they had a beginners group but they said no, so decided it wasn't for me, was a bit gutted as I really don't like going out on longish rides on my own, gets a bit boring



Where are you? I really think there will be a club to suit you close by. It is not naming and shaming, which club did you talk to.


----------



## Leodis (30 Dec 2014)

It confirms to me this thread why our club is doing so well. We have C rides on Sunday for speeds 12-14 B rides 14-16 and the rest, Saturday we have a social where all are welcome at speed 10-14 and other rides for newbies or slower riders, we also offer + rides to help riders progress to the next group if wanted.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2014)

Out club has upwards of 200 rides per week, some only have one person on, but that person would often like company, we only advertise a few though. The rest you have to ask people about, the more you ask the more you find.


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Dec 2014)

Nicola10 said:


> I enquired about joining a club about 6 miles from where I live, the fastest I can ride is 15mph, I was quickly put off when the replied that I need to be able to do 20mph to keep up on their rides, I asked if they had a beginners group but they said no, so decided it wasn't for me, was a bit gutted as I really don't like going out on longish rides on my own, gets a bit boring



Sounds like it was a race team or race training ride rather than a club run if they only do 20mph+ rides.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Sounds like it was a race team or race training ride rather than a club run if they only do 20mph+ rides.



I agree.


----------



## TissoT (30 Dec 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Sounds like it was a race team or race training ride rather than a club run if they only do 20mph+ rides.


We run at 20+ when on a club run .. nothing out the ordinary (club run pace)
all to do with fitness
She just needs to find a club that has a few levels on a club run so she can move upto and feel comfortable in.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2014)

tissot said:


> We run at 20+ when on a club run .. nothing out the ordinary (club run pace)
> all to do with fitness
> She just needs to find a club that has a few levels on a club run so she can move upto and feel comfortable in.



Small Club? What do you run in reliability trials and the wrinkles run as our pensioners call themselves?


----------



## TissoT (30 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> Small Club? What do you run in reliability trials and the wrinkles run as our pensioners call themselves?


400 + members


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2014)

tissot said:


> 400 + members
> Though most of the "wrinkles run" is on the track (MV)
> and at much higher speeds than we do on a club run..



Which club? Not sure your selling it well to some people who are thinking of joining a club, scared the pants off them. All my hard work is undone


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Dec 2014)

tissot said:


> We run at 20+ when on a club run .. nothing out the ordinary (club run pace)
> all to do with fitness
> She just needs to find a club that has a few levels on a club run so she can move upto and feel comfortable in.


Agree that 20mph is not out of the ordinary for a club run 'fast group' but it would be unusual for it to be the only choice in any normal club.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> Which club? Not sure your selling it well to some people who are thinking of joining a club, scared the pants off them. All my hard work is undone



Quite.

It takes a lot to make some roadies resist willy waving, but this thread is not the best place to do it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Dec 2014)

I've done plenty of 20mph group rides in my time but I wouldn't describe any of them as clubruns.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> Which club? Not sure your selling it well to some people who are thinking of joining a club, scared the pants off them. All my hard work is undone



Also curious as to which club as I get the impression @tissot is from Manchester (location: "The Home of British Cycling" and various comments on the boards). The Manchester Wheelers are the largest club in Manchester AFAIK, with membership numbers in line with what he is talking about (503 members as of 17/11/14 - numbers usually reduce around this time of year as people do not renew and then climb again throughout the year, resulting in a net increase). I'll tell you now, Manchester Wheelers club runs do not average 20mph (rolling speed on the flat might be ~20 mph though, but that is hardly rapid), if they did, I might avoid them less...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> I'll tell you now, Manchester Wheelers club runs do not average 20mph (rolling speed on the flat might be ~20 mph though, but that is hardly rapid), if they did, I might avoid them less...


Do you avoid them because they are too slow or because they are too fast?  (I suspect the former!)

I was riding up the Cragg Vale climb once when a Manchester Wheelers bunch went past me on the steepest section. I was doing about 10 mph but they shot past me so I reckon they were doing close to 20 mph at that point. The guy on the front was pushing really hard and I got a good look at the faces of those further back torturing themselves not to get dropped. It was pretty impressive, but I felt sorry for the lanterne rouge who looked very close to vomiting as he passed me!


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2015)

Colin, were all 503 members on the ride, or were others away having different rides, but still being club members.


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Jan 2015)

tissot said:


> We run at 20+ when on a club run .. nothing out the ordinary (club run pace).



I don't know of a single cycling club that does 20mph 'club runs'.


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2015)

The two clubs i belong to both have a fast and normal ride,Over anything from 30 to 80+ miles, normal ride averages between 12 and 14 average and the faster ride between 15 and 18 mph depending on the amount of climbing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jan 2015)

The club I sometimes ride with, Bigfoot CC, has seven levels of ride, ranging from 1 (super fast guys and gals with racing licenses and stuff like that) to 7 (gentle pootles for beginners) and is very welcoming. If you are riding off the front or generally going too fast, (or don't seem miserable enough on the hills  ) then it's politely suggested that you move up a level. If you are struggling with the pace - or hills - then (in my experience) the ride waits for you at regrouping stops. All extremely friendly, welcoming, and civilised, and I'd recommend them wholeheartedly whatever your level if you happen to live near Bromley.

The only reason I don't ride with them more often is that their group rides are a bit short for my taste (about 50-60 km) - if I have a free day then I like to do 80-150km quite slowly, but I do go out with them when I only have a half day free on a Saturday. That and the fact that I'm a grumpy sod who likes riding alone.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> Colin, were all 503 members on the ride, or were others away having different rides, but still being club members.


They went by too fast for me to count! 

(I think there were about 10 or 12 riders.)

There is a 20 mile loop from Littleborough, through Todmorden, Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd, then up the 5.5 mile, near-1,000 ft Cragg Vale climb to Blackstone Edge, and a quick descent back to Littleborough. Local chaingangs try and do the loop in an hour. I used to see them shedding riders all the way along the valley to the foot of the climb.

I think it is fair enough to drop riders on a hard training ride. If you want to go at your own pace, then ride solo. If you want to really push yourself, try and keep up with riders who are faster than you.

Social rides are different though. I think the expected speed should be stated before the ride and not exceeded unless all riders are happy with that.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2015)

Clubs are not just about the few advertised rides each week, but the many other rides members join in on with each other.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2015)

And noting the difference between a clubrun and a chaingang.


----------



## jay clock (8 Jan 2015)

I went out with a local club a few times and it wasn't for me. However I run a tri club and what I set up as a club ride (from my house) has transformed into an unofficial club. I have a mailing list of 70+ and get between 2 and 8-10 riders, mostly I get 3-4. I am very explicit about speed (23kmh) and we always seem to end up being between 22 and 24. Not a help for those frustrated by lack of local groups, but once you have a few regular contacts, it might work

The way I word it is _"Print a map out if you have any concerns about being dropped (or zooming ahead!) I am confident we can predict the time pretty well. Average is 23-24kmh, slow and hilly drops this back to about 21-22kmh, on odd occasions it might get to 25-26kmh average with a following wind. That might sound slow, but in a race it is closer to 28-30 over 90 or 180km so I must be doing something right."_


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jan 2015)

I cant be bothered with clubs. I like to decide when and where I ride and at what speed, when I stop etc. But I like to ride to relax and put my thoughts in order and not to hold conversations about nothing inparticular.


----------



## jay clock (9 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I cant be bothered with clubs. I like to decide when and where I ride and at what speed, when I stop etc. But I like to ride to relax and put my thoughts in order and not to hold conversations about nothing inparticular.


Conversely I like to ride to relax and put my thoughts in order AND to hold conversations about nothing in particular. Just not in a formal club


----------



## screenman (9 Jan 2015)

If a mate phoned up and said are you coming for a ride, would you say no if he belonged to a club. I really do not think some of you may understand how many rides a club has going out each week, 95% are informal rides. Please do not put people off trying a club, by making out every ride is a formal flat out race, they are not.


----------



## Venod (9 Jan 2015)

I think we are very lucky here in West Yorkshire, if you want to join a club there are loads to chose from, there are pure racing snake clubs to clubs with a good mix of riders, our club has a MTB section also, the club rides are at a pace to suit everyone, there are loads of other people who organise rides at faster paces and these are open to anybody club member or not, I like my lone outings but sometimes a steady club run to a cafe is great outing as is a faster paced run, I don't do the chain gangs nowadays but if that's your thing there are several available.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jan 2015)

jay clock said:


> Conversely I like to ride to relax and put my thoughts in order AND to hold conversations about nothing in particular. Just not in a formal club



Holding conversations with yourself is quite acceptable......once you are over 50


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> If a mate phoned up and said are you coming for a ride, would you say no if he belonged to a club. I really do not think some of you may understand how many rides a club has going out each week, 95% are informal rides. Please do not put people off trying a club, by making out every ride is a formal flat out race, they are not.



I am not trying to put anyone off joining a club, everyone must make their own mind up. Personally, I was just adding my opinion.


----------



## BSRU (9 Jan 2015)

I'd join a club but they all have weekend rides which start about 9am, I'm always back home by then as I prefer going out very very early to fit cycling in with my family life.
Also some have a mandatory helmet wearing requirement, which I don't agree with.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> If a mate phoned up and said are you coming for a ride, would you say no if he belonged to a club. I really do not think some of you may understand how many rides a club has going out each week, 95% are informal rides.* Please do not put people off trying a club, by making out every ride is a formal flat out race, they are not*.



This is so true. Most clubs have plenty of different rides going on, both officially and unofficially. In my club there are official rides of varying types on Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. On Wednesday and Friday there are rides organised between members, I don't think anything happens on Mondays. Our rides work out like this:

Formal
Saturday - Intro Ride on 1st and 3rd Saturday (12-14)
Sunday - Club Run 2nd and 4th Sunday (14-16)
Progression Ride any Sunday, often Saturdays as well, without a club run (to help people move from Intro to Club level) (13-15)
Sunday - Sporting Ride every Sunday (18+)
Tuesday Loop club level - Winter 10 x 2 mile loop (15), Summer 10 miles out, 3 x 3 mile loop, 10 miles home (15-17)
Tuesday Loop sporting level - Winter 20 miles, Summer 30 miles (18+)
Thursday - Winter cycling specific spin session - 60-90 minutes
Thursday - Club level hill training ride
Thursday - Sporting level hill training ride
Time Trial participation
Hill Climb participation
Weekend tours (overnight stay away)
Junior Section

Informal
Wednesday - Park and ride
Friday - Friday Fry Up run (no clues there!!!)
Many local sportives
CX rides
MTB rides
Endurance rides
Facebook rides - "I'm out tomorrow, anyone joining me?"

From my limited experience this is not out of the ordinary and people simply need to look around for a friendly club. Anyone can join any of the above rides, members are though expected to be responsible and select rides which will match their needs and abilities. For example if you are going to struggle maintaining 17-18+ over 50-70 miles don't join the Sporting Ride!! If a rider can't find something to do in that lot I doubt it's the club's fault.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Holding conversations with yourself is quite acceptable......once you are over 50


Bit embarrassing though, when you don't notice a stealth drafter listening to you, especially if you are doing a Harry Enfield 'Angry Frank' at the time!



A mortified ColinJ said:


> And if my pathetic quads started complaining at the first sign of a moderate West Yorkshire uphill gradient, I'd say "Oi legs, no! If you think you can take it easy because of a little lump in the road, you need to take a leaf out of Herr Voight's book of cycling - spinnen sie!"


Er, not that I have ever done that ...


----------



## screenman (9 Jan 2015)

BSRU said:


> I'd join a club but they all have weekend rides which start about 9am, I'm always back home by then as I prefer going out very very early to fit cycling in with my family life.
> Also some have a mandatory helmet wearing requirement, which I don't agree with.



That is like no club i have been involved with in the last 45 years. Please read some of the positive posts about club membership and you will see how wrong you might possible be.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

BSRU said:


> I'd join a club but they all have weekend rides which start about 9am, I'm always back home by then as I prefer going out very very early to fit cycling in with my family life.





screenman said:


> That is like no club i have been involved with in the last 45 years. .


What - all of those club rides _finished_ by 09:00?


----------



## screenman (9 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> What - all of those club rides _finished_ by 09:00?



We have a guy that used to ride out at 4 am 6 days a week, I know he would have like some company. I am always up for an early ride as well.

What I am trying to get across and Colin you know this is that there are far more rides going on away from the Sunday club run.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> We have a guy that used to ride out at 4 am 6 days a week, I know he would have like some company. I am always up for an early ride as well.
> 
> What I am trying to get across and Colin you know this is that there are far more rides going on away from the Sunday club run


Local rider @DiddlyDodds tends to get many of his rides done early before his family are up, but I am not going to volunteer to join him! I _can_ get up early for special rides, such as audaxes and forum rides, but prefer later starts for most of my rides. I am definitely _not_ a natural 'morning person' ...

I also know people who like riding after sunset, but that's not me either.

Yes, you can usually find someone who wants to ride at any given time of the day, and at any given speed.


----------



## Dibdib (9 Jan 2015)

I remember seeing a video once about a London club whose main club ride was a few pre-dawn (or at least lark's-fart-early) laps of Richmond Park.

@BSRU might have a little more difficulty finding such an early-start organised club ride in Swindon - I certainly don't know of one. It doesn't help that for such a small place, there's quite a lot of fragmentation in local clubs IMO so while there might be enough demand for an early bird ride across all of the local clubs, it's probably just one or two in each club.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (9 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Local rider @DiddlyDodds tends to get many of his rides done early before his family are up, but I am not going to volunteer to join him! I _can_ get up early for special rides, such as audaxes and forum rides, but prefer later starts for most of my rides. I am definitely _not_ a natural 'morning person' ...
> 
> Your right there about getting out nice and early Colin , twice this week i have been out doing the Cragg Vale Loop with 5.30 starts, there is something hypnotic riding the moors in the darkness and fog , its like riding in a bubble with things appearing from the mist and darkness and then sliding out of view within a few yards. .


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Your right there about getting out nice and early Colin , twice this week i have been out doing the Cragg Vale Loop with 5.30 starts, there is something hypnotic riding the moors in the darkness and fog , its like riding in a bubble with things appearing from the mist and darkness and then sliding out of view within a few yards. .


_Shudder ...!_


----------



## BSRU (10 Jan 2015)

Dibdib said:


> I remember seeing a video once about a London club whose main club ride was a few pre-dawn (or at least lark's-fart-early) laps of Richmond Park.
> 
> @BSRU might have a little more difficulty finding such an early-start organised club ride in Swindon - I certainly don't know of one. It doesn't help that for such a small place, there's quite a lot of fragmentation in local clubs IMO so while there might be enough demand for an early bird ride across all of the local clubs, it's probably just one or two in each club.


From experience I do not see any other cyclists until at least 7am, often as I'm heading back into Swindon I see riders heading out.
I imagine there are not enough, if any more, weirdos like me wanting to get up so stupidly early on a weekend, unsurprisingly.


----------



## BSRU (10 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> That is like no club i have been involved with in the last 45 years. Please read some of the positive posts about club membership and you will see how wrong you might possible be.


I'm not being negative about clubs, they just do not fit in with my life style, why should they. 
When I was a roadie in my single student days I was a member of a club and went on at least 2 club rides a week.
The largest Swindon cycling club has a mandatory "must wear a helmet" rule for all club rides.


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2015)

Oh boy, I might as well give up on this, clubs have lots of unorganized rides each week where helmet wearing is not compulsory. Being in a club gives you the chance to meet many people with the same interest.

But I suppose if you have never experienced club life like I have then you may not know what goes on.


----------



## Venod (10 Jan 2015)

My club are considering bringing in the compulsory helmet rule for club runs, I wear one on club runs so no problem, but what prompts this action, do the club think they will be open to some kind of claim if someone has an accident without a helmet? Its not law so I am against a compulsion rule, I think I will be in a minority in any vote,


----------



## User6179 (10 Jan 2015)

Afnug said:


> My club are considering bringing in the compulsory helmet rule for club runs, I wear one on club runs so no problem, but what prompts this action, do the club think they will be open to some kind of claim if someone has an accident without a helmet? Its not law so I am against a compulsion rule, I think I will be in a minority in any vote,



Would it not be the clubs insurer that decides this rather than the club !?


----------



## Venod (10 Jan 2015)

Eddy said:


> Would it not be the clubs insurer that decides this rather than the club !?



I don't know, do they have an insurer ? all I know is its on the agenda for the AGM I don't think it was brought up by an insurer.


----------



## dodgy (10 Jan 2015)

Afnug said:


> I don't know, do they have an insurer ? all I know is its on the agenda for the AGM I don't think it was brought up by an insurer.



Is your club affiliated with British Cycling? If so, and you pay dues, then you'll have insurance via them.


----------



## Venod (10 Jan 2015)

dodgy said:


> Is your club affiliated with British Cycling? If so, and you pay dues, then you'll have insurance via them.



Yes BC & CTC covered for insurance, but these don't insist on compulsory helmets for club runs as far as I'm aware.


----------



## david k (11 Jan 2015)

isnt it the clubs right to insist on anything they want? surely if you dont like the rules ou dont join? I know Everton insist their players wear blue for home games whn many of them prefer different colours


----------



## david k (11 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> That's what is unique about the CTC - everybody is welcome, no discrimination against anyone.


i dont consider any club rules as discrimination. Everton player dropped for wearing red - discrimination


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> That is like no club i have been involved with in the last 45 years. Please read some of the positive posts about club membership and you will see how wrong you might possible be.



I would just like to add to @screenman's informative comments.

It seems many on here take pride in riding solo that they like to maintain their autonomy and privacy. Fine.

However the message I seem to be getting is that many who do ride with clubs only seem to be those who cannot ride solo or are not confident enough, so ride only in groups or on club runs. Well in my club many guys and girls do ride everyday, many commute and most do so solo in all weathers. The club ride on a sunday is a chance to meet fellow like minded cyclists to have a chat and find out what is going on in cycling that interests you whether it is club racing, TTing or some one in the club organising a trip to the National Cycling Velodrome in Manchester or a trip to France, Belgium, MTBing, whatever, or just to have a chat, laugh and a joke as you ride, maybe to off load on some one who understands all the close passes or near death experiences you have had the last few weeks. Or you might have a technical query that you want some help with and some one is bound to know or point you toward some one who can help.

As has been stated it is not what your club can do for you but what you can do for your club. If no one is prepared to devote time and energy to contribute to their cycling club merely turning up for a few rides expecting everything to be organised for them and saying it was crap when things don't meet their expectations as a consumer then developing a club that thrives will be pretty hard. Most people who start and organise club events such as weekly time trials or hosting club racing or whether it is the sunday morning club rides give up a lot of their time for free. If there weren't people like this then cycling clubs just wouldn't exist and cycling as a whole in the UK would be a lot poorer. So if you go along to a club cut them some slack as the guys whose club it is and those helping organise what ever you are participating in have likely given up their time for free. They have families and full time jobs as well, just like you. Unless you are genuinely a sad lonely misery guts, joining a club might be the best thing you ever did …………


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2015)

I can't disagree with what you say but it seems the local club has nothing to draw me in


----------



## BSRU (16 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> Unless you are a sad lonely misery guts, but joining a club might be the best thing you ever did …………



I am a proud "sad lonely misery guts", being individuals some are suited to joining a club some are not.
I may have to join a local club in order to take part in their TT series but will not go on their club rides because they do not fit in with my *current* lifestyle. However this may change in the future and therefore my availability to ride other times will change.


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2015)

dellzeqq said:


> well, there are people in the Fridays capable of breaking the hour for a 25, and they don't seem to mind tootling along at 11 mph.


And yet, the Fridays would be slower than some clubs' "beginners" ride. I think that naming's a bit insulting to veterans who just don't want to knock themselves out any more, for health reasons or just because it doesn't seem fun just now.

I ride with a so-called easy rider group, which plans on 10mph but is sometimes slower, sometimes faster, but no one left behind. It's about going places not going fast, with usually some interesting chat along the way.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jan 2015)

Local club- which I am sure must be ok do not have the sort of slower, deffo not beginners rides
I would like rides for several levels , but with the cold and blowy weather, I have slowed down. I am still getting the miles in but these are all solo, would like the opportunity of riding with others.
There are masses of cyclist round here


----------



## speccy1 (19 Jan 2015)

I was a member of my local club for about 3 years, had some really good rides - although 8am on a Sunday morning is a struggle to do every week. Took part in some good events, made friends, and the social side was great.

I did, however end up on the committee, taking on more and more tasks which stressed me out to the point where I left. Nobody`s fault, just the extra pressure on top of working full time and having a very hectic life ruined it for me. The other thing I didn`t like was the guilt if I didn`t turn up on a Sunday, even though nobody gives a **it, you still feel guilty!

I may go back eventually as I enjoyed my time as a member, but just for rides and the odd pint here and there, nothing more.


----------



## mjr (19 Jan 2015)

speccy1 said:


> although 8am on a Sunday morning is a struggle to do every week. Took part in some good events, made friends, and the social side was great.


Yeah, 8am wouldn't do me. We ride out at 10am from the middle of town. I think the faster local groups ride out at 6am (summer only), 9am and 9.30, but from outside town (and not on my side).


> I did, however end up on the committee, taking on more and more tasks which stressed me out to the point where I left. Nobody`s fault, just the extra pressure on top of working full time and having a very hectic life ruined it for me.


Yes, that's difficult in any group... being helpful but saying no before it becomes too much.


Stonechat said:


> I am still getting the miles in but these are all solo, would like the opportunity of riding with others.
> There are masses of cyclist round here


Why not set yourself up a group? I think the easiest site to do that on at the moment is (spit) www.goskyride.com but it's worth advertising on forums (cycling and local) that allow it, too. You may still end up riding solo but it might start something beautiful...


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Yeah, 8am wouldn't do me. We ride out at 10am from the middle of town. I think the faster local groups ride out at 6am (summer only), 9am and 9.30, but from outside town (and not on my side).
> 
> Yes, that's difficult in any group... being helpful but saying no before it becomes too much.
> 
> Why not set yourself up a group? I think the easiest site to do that on at the moment is (spit) www.goskyride.com but it's worth advertising on forums (cycling and local) that allow it, too. You may still end up riding solo but it might start something beautiful...


I don't need the hassle at present, I might, but if/when I am free of current commitments maybe


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Jan 2015)

It is a constant problem - how to cater for all abilities, as you are relying on the goodwill of club members who give up their time to arrange and lead rides. I haven't an answer.


----------



## mjr (21 Jan 2015)

JC4LAB said:


> Charityrides are on the Bike events.com website...also are slow pace and fun..You see lots of novelty bikes on those. all taking their time...I have a few I use also.


Beware those. They're all helmet-required rides, which are basically no fun and appeal to racing-style riders who already have helmets.


----------



## Jay.a1 (20 Jul 2015)

Hi Stone. Did you ever get round to finding a non elite club? I am in the same sort of boat as you I think. I'm not a 13mph rider but not a 20 mph rider either as my best is an average of 18.8 mph but that was over 14.5 miles only. I'd like to look at a club but I just don't know if I could cut it really. I'm also in staines :-) oh and I'm 45 so no spring chicken :-)


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jul 2015)

Jay.a1 said:


> Hi Stone. Did you ever get round to finding a non elite club? I am in the same sort of boat as you I think. I'm not a 13mph rider but not a 20 mph rider either as my best is an average of 18.8 mph but that was over 14.5 miles only. I'd like to look at a club but I just don't know if I could cut it really. I'm also in staines :-) oh and I'm 45 so no spring chicken :-)


Hi

Well I worked hard and got my average speed up.
From riding at 14mph, I now ride at around 16 mph on most rides. Even yesterday did 50 miles with 4 good hills and still just made 15 mph.

I took the plunge and did three club rides, and no problem keeping up.


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I worked hard and got my average speed up.
> From riding at 14mph, I now ride at around 16 mph on most rides. Even yesterday did 50 miles with 4 good hills and still just made 15 mph.
> ...



Which club did you join?


----------



## jnrmczip (20 Jul 2015)

Start your own meet up group via the meet up app for android sure you can do it online also means cyclists in your are using it can join in and when you or they post a ride at the pace your looking for or you have a ride they are looking for you will have people to go with


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2015)

There are clubs within clubs within clubs, the club I belong too has about 175 members only about a dozen do the Sunday club ride, but most of the other members are happy to be joined on any ride they do.


----------



## Jay.a1 (20 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I worked hard and got my average speed up.
> From riding at 14mph, I now ride at around 16 mph on most rides. Even yesterday did 50 miles with 4 good hills and still just made 15 mph.
> ...


Oh excellent work. Well done..! Did you join the one that starts on Staines bridge, Hounslow and district wheelers?


----------



## JMAG (20 Jul 2015)

Jay.a1 said:


> I'd like to look at a club but I just don't know if I could cut it really. I'm also in staines



Hi Jay, not sure if Windsor is too far for you, but there is a very friendly club here called Windsor Road Cycling Club http://www.meetup.com/WRCCUK/

They may say 17+ mph, but in reality it's more like 15mph . . . at least when I ride with them. Small groups at a very civilised 9:30 on a Saturday morning. If you are interested get in touch on meetup and I'm sure the guys would be happy to organise a route via Staines so we could pick you up along the way.

I haven't been cycling long and although I don't mind riding alone, I enjoy riding with group. I've found them very supportive and accommodating.


----------



## Jay.a1 (21 Jul 2015)

JMAG said:


> Hi





JMAG said:


> Hi Jay, not sure if Windsor is too far for you, but there is a very friendly club here called Windsor Road Cycling Club http://www.meetup.com/WRCCUK/
> 
> They may say 17+ mph, but in reality it's more like 15mph . . . at least when I ride with them. Small groups at a very civilised 9:30 on a Saturday morning. If you are interested get in touch on meetup and I'm sure the guys would be happy to organise a route via Staines so we could pick you up along the way.
> 
> I haven't been cycling long and although I don't mind riding alone, I enjoy riding with group. I've found them very supportive and accommodating.



Thanks for that Jmag. I'll take a look :-)


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jul 2015)

Jay.a1 said:


> Oh excellent work. Well done..! Did you join the one that starts on Staines bridge, Hounslow and district wheelers?


Yes


----------



## mustang1 (21 Jul 2015)

I don't typically like clubs but my goah they make you work hard:

"You wanna be with those slow jerks...or us?"
They would ask me. The slow guys were on hybrids and I'd be the only road biker in that group.

Alas, I like the solitude of a lonesome ride but I really light to mix it up a bit.

Op: try sky ride, there might be something your way and you can search for what kinda of distance you'd like to ride and at what pace.


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2015)

mustang1 said:


> "You wanna be with those slow jerks...or us?"
> They would ask me. The slow guys were on hybrids and I'd be the only road biker in that group.


Sounds like you'd stumbled into a branch of Nobbers Wheelers


----------



## mustang1 (21 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Sounds like you'd stumbled into a branch of Nobbers Wheelers


Ha probably! But they meant it as a joke and no harm done. In fact quite the contrary as I got a good workout.

Alas since then I have become fat again.

Edit: fatter


----------



## BlueFox (7 Sep 2015)

You could look at outdoor activities clubs rather than purely cycling clubs. I am a member of the Central London Outdoor Group (walking, cycling, trips away) and our cycle rides are easy social rides. 
http://clogstuff.blogspot.co.uk/


----------

